# Технологии и коммуникации > Интернет > Новости ByFly >  Аварийная ситуация на АТС 242 и 243 в Минске локализована

## ByFly

Уважаемые абоненты!
 [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------

